# Need help with an old cartoon movie title



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

Between putting this on the movie thread or general discussion, I decided to put it here.

Now I may be just delusional, but I remember this cartoon movie about 10 years or so ago, and it's been bothering me since, *perhaps someone can enlighten me here about what movie it might have possibly been.*

_Okay, I may be making some things up_, but I remember the movie was with cartoon anthro cats with possibly a London Attire.  I think the main character was a tabby, (No not Oliver and Company, or from Cats Don't dance) but I remember he had brown loafers.  He had slacks, a dress shirt, and I think a tie.

Anyway I remember a seen he was mugged by some cat thugs in an alley.  He got thrown in a puddle and you can see the big cat tearing at his clothes(Not a porn, I'm fairly sure) anyway, you don't see the cat getting his clothes torn off, just a shot of the big cat ripping at the shirt, the tie, the shoes, socks.  The only other thing I remember was the cat was wearing pajamas, possibly blue and white striped and there might have been a warehouse, possibly heaven, clouds, and a rainbow.  This is all I can remember, and for all I know it was in my rotted mind.  (Believe me, I thought they had a Norbert stuffed plush in his pajamas, but alas no)  For some reason I thought I remembered seeing this on Cartoon Network's Cartoon Theatre along with that movie with the apple tree and the kid who grew up, but I digress.

For years, I've been asking everyone and searching websites with everything I know what the name of the movie is, alas, nothing.  My last hope is Furaffinity, if anyone knows, it's you guys.

Anyway I already know it's not Fritz the cat(I checked, that is really smutty compared to what I saw).  It's not Cats Don't Dance, or Catanooga, or Oliver and company.  And please, don't tell me it's All Dogs go to Heaven (people actually said this) It was _CATS_!  If anybody has any information at all that would be great, it's been bothering me for 10 years (or less, I may overdramatize) 

I thank you all for your time.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2009)

The first thing that popped into my head was Fivel because of the London seeming attire, but it couldn't be =/
Sorry, no idea >..<


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

Nah, Fivel was a mouse, though it's a much better guess than All Dogs go to Heaven. So thanks anyway.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 29, 2009)

I never saw it but was it maybe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cat_Returns ?  

http://www.onlineghibli.com/cat_returns/TheBaron.jpg ?


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't recall it being an anime, or having a girl protagonist, but this is still something I want to look at sometime, thanks.


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jul 22, 2009)

Just bumping this thread, in case anyone hasnt seen this, dunno if anybody has a clue on the movie title, any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know it, but if it helps... There was this movie about a mouse version of Sherlock Holmes. There were cats in that one. Does that help? 

"The Great....Uh, something-something."  IDK, but it had the word mouse in it. I hope I was of some help.

"The Cat Returns" sounds awesome.


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 26, 2009)

It was known as "The Great Mouse Detective."

Not that bad a film, if I remember it right.  Basil was such an eccentric.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 26, 2009)

was there a love interest?

i barely remember a movie. main char was named Jhon-tom and i think he was orange a white can named muzete, jhon-tom also had a hpyer little black cat friend and there was an eveil black and white cat after muzete (there was a song about him "something something cat knows where the money tree grows") and it was placed in france.


----------



## Yain (Jul 26, 2009)

I dont think its the Aristocats, dont think they wore that many clothes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 27, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> was there a love interest?
> 
> i barely remember a movie. main char was named Jhon-tom and i think he was orange a white can named muzete, jhon-tom also had a hpyer little black cat friend and there was an eveil black and white cat after muzete (there was a song about him "something something cat knows where the money tree grows") and it was placed in france.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_Purr-ee


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jul 28, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I don't know it, but if it helps... There was this movie about a mouse version of Sherlock Holmes. There were cats in that one. Does that help?
> 
> "The Great....Uh, something-something."  IDK, but it had the word mouse in it. I hope I was of some help.
> 
> "The Great Mouse Detective."




That wasn't it, though that is the closest guess I've heard though.  No I'm sure the main protagonist was a cat, but the clothes are differently in the same period, or similiar.

Thanks guys, but I guess the movie isn't meant to be found out.  My memory just taunts me.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 28, 2009)

You can look it up here if you can't find it.
http://www.bcdb.com/


----------

